# are these the first signs of algae growth?



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

little dots spaced out (about 3 in a 1 inch diameter) all over the glass?
thanks


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have the same thing but I dont thinkt that is alge. I just scrap those off with the brush.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

do you guys think a pleco could lie of this stuff?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lie of this stuff??


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

As i've expirienced with my past aquarium. Snails can nail off those algae onthe glass, but sometimes, it can also nail your plants too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Howzit said:


> do you guys think a pleco could lie of this stuff?


 Yup, the pleco would be like "Hey, that's not algae, I'm a modern artist and that's my latest masterpiece." Plecos are such liars, don't believe anything they say.


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

sorry not lie live :nod:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What color are the spots?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Regardless to whether you have green algae or some other type of colony growing on the glass, I doubt it will provide enough food for your pleco.

Keep feeding your pleco the varied diet you have been feeding it, and if it cleans the glass, that's a bonus.


----------

